# Secrets Kidded!!! Kid pictures down pg3...



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Secrets is another one of my homebred does from last year. She is much rounder than Cha-Cha so I think there's definitely twins in there. She's not a huge doe but she is bigger than Cha-Cha too. So she should be good to go without much trouble. Her udder is already bigger than Cha-Cha's was and she's still got ligaments. She was bred twice to River so she could be on 146 today being due Wednesday or she could be on 138 and due 4-2. I believe the latter. She's been having some clear discharge too. Started stalling her yesterday and she was none too thilled about it. She's anything but friendly so all interactions she thinks are going to bode badly for her.  So she has a ways to go in learning that the stalling means special treatment. Lots of extra hay, sweet feed mix and no one to try to take it from you. 

Anyway, I've got to do an udder clip on her yet so I may get around to that this weekend. Most likely tomorrow. Photos of her udder to follow. I may try to get some round belly pics today if I can.  She's the last one till mid May and I'm ready for the break. I can't wait to see her udder and what she has. Think pink!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Secrets turn... Day 146 or 138*

:girl: :girl: thinking pink... :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Secrets turn... Day 146 or 138*

Thank you!

Here's some piccies from this afternoon...
Here she is on the right next to Raven who was just bred recently and isn't showing yet.









Standing in the barn...









Standing uphill, she refused to let me get a decent rear photo...



























Any guesses?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Secrets turn... Day 146 or 138 Pictures added post 3.*

She is huge.... :shocked: ...her ligs have definitely not loosened yet.....the kids are being carried high....and it is hard to see her udder....just apon what I can see.. from the pics....she looks to be at the 138 day mark...to me.... :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Secrets turn... Day 146 or 138 Pictures added post 3.*

Oh my goodness that third picture is priceless- she looks like a beach ball!
I also agree she is on 138- and Im thinking triplets are a very good possibility here! Or big twins  
ray: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Secrets turn... Day 146 or 138 Pictures added post 3.*

 She is quite round. I do agree, I think she's on 138 too. All of my does who'd been bred like that, about a week apart, all kidded by the second date. So I'm sure she'll follow in those girl's paths. Fine by me. I have a birthday party planned tomorrow for my 2 children so I can't really have her kidding then. Shhhhh.... don't let her hear that or she'll be sure to drop them then!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Secrets turn... Day 146 or 138 Pictures added post 3.*

:shocked: She is ROUND! Twins at least! WOO HOO!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Secrets turn... Day 146 or 138 Pictures added post 3.*

Just has to be twins :girl: :girl: and wouldn't totally surprise me if there's another one in there. Would be cool to have :girl: :girl: :girl: , or would you want a :boy: !?!? Curious, how did momma get the name Secrets? Wishing you smooth deliveries. :thumb:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Secrets turn... Day 146 or 138 Pictures added post 3.*

I'd prefer all girls really. We've had a very buck year so the more girls the merrier.

Her dam's name is Chamber Pot, so I named her Chamber of Secrets (out of the Harry Potter series). She's Secrets for a call name.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Secrets turn... Day 144*

Secrets is now on day 144, I have the flu and have been out of commission for 3 days now. Going to the doctor today since 3 days of steady fevers is not good, so hopefully I'll get an antibiotic to make me better. I do hope she holds out till I'm feeling better. I've felt so incredibly horrible. Have been bed ridden. I finally broke my fever today with some Ibuprophen so I'm ok for right now, but don't know how long that'll last.

Secrets udder is getting bigger, sorry no pics. I'll hopefully get some before she kids though provided I get some medicine and feel better soon. Just wanted to let everyone know I'm still around just sick.  Hope we get twin does after I'm better.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Secrets turn... Day 144 & I have the flu*

aww I'm so sorry that you're ill. Hopefully you feel ok soon so that you can be there for Secrets. When I had flu a while back I was taking lots of paracetamol, neurofen (Ibuprofen), sudafed and vit C.

LW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Secrets turn... Day 144 & I have the flu*

I am sorry you are sick... it isn't fun that is for sure.....I will pray that you get better soon... ray:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Secrets turn... Day 144 & I have the flu*

Thank you. I hope to feel better soon.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Secrets turn... Day 144 & I have the flu*

I am sorry that you are sick. Not a good time is it? OH wait, is it ever a good time to be sick? :shocked: I hope she holds off until you feel better.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Secrets turn... Day 144 & I have the flu*

Get well soon


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Secrets turn... Day 144 & I have the flu*

That flu is a nasy bugger, my son had it for a week+. Get better soon and good luck with your doe


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Secrets turn... Day 144 & I have the flu*

Going tomorrow to the doctor. Secrets ligs are dropping hubby said. I haven't been down since this AM to see the goats. I think I may go down here in a few minutes since I feel ok right now. That changes fast though when another fever pops up and takes me down. So hopefully we'll get this taken care of tomorrow.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Secrets turn... Day 144 & I have the flu*

I hope you feel better soon Ashley, having does kid out while you feel crappy is not fun at all. Hopefully Secrets waits it out another couple days. :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Secrets turn... Day 144 & I have the flu*

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate all the well wishes. :grouphug:

Her ligaments are lower and her udder is getting bigger but so far we're not quite there yet. Hope she waits till after tomorrow so I can see the doctor first.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secrets turn... Day 144 & I have the flu*

Oh, thats NO fun. I hope she waits for you to feel better. :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Secrets turn... Day 144 & I have the flu*

Secrets is now on day 145 and her ligaments were nearly gone hubby said. I've been so slack with this horrible sickness that I haven't even thought about my kidding bucket. And of course with so many other kiddings previously it is nearly empty. So I got a load of towels done and am about ready.

As for me, I went to the doctor and they basically told me nothing. Just to let it run its course since it had gone this long already. So I am feeling slightly better each day. Maybe Secrets can wait till Sunday, but I bet you she won't. She'll go tomorrow when I'm alone here at the house. I haven't seen her since last night when I took these pics...


















She's on the barn cam so I can see her of course and so far so good. Hope she kids when I have help here just in case. Thanks everyone!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Secrets is on day 145, ligs are nearly gone.*

she is a pretty little girl
good luck!

LW


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Secrets is on day 145, ligs are nearly gone.*

I think she'll be a good girl and wait til Sunday! Hope you feel better soon :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Secrets is on day 145, ligs are nearly gone.*

Two words of advice..."flu shot". Yep, it needs to run it's course now. Sorry you're sick. :hug: Hope this kidding goes well, with lots of :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Secrets is on day 145, ligs are nearly gone.*

Flu shots don't work. Everyone I know who has gotten one gets the flu and those who don't don't. I didn't actually have the flu, just a nasty virus.

Well since my head was in a fog, I mixed the days up a bit and she's actually on 145 today. Hubby said she was real close but I don't know what that means. He is working today so I guess I'll call and ask him what he meant by that. I didn't have time this AM before he left.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Secrets 145, no ligaments*

Well I walked down to the barn just a few minutes ago to take down the fresh towels and snot sucker for the kidding bucket and to rebed Secrets stall. She has no ligaments and her udder is much bigger...










Hope she can wait till hubby is home to help. Otherwise I guess I'll do it alone. I'm sure I can manage but its horrible outside. Raining for so many days strait now and thunderstorms heading this way. I hope they miss us. Its so soggy out there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Secrets' ligaments are gone...*

secrets be nice to mama and give her twin doelings LATER today


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Secrets' ligaments are gone...*

sorry you aren't well....but when the kids arrive ...I hope you feel better....you have a pretty doe there.... :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Secrets kidded!*

Secrets was much closer than I realized. During lunch cooking I started to suspect she might be having contractions, then during lunch I really believed it. LOL After lunch she was pushing. So we waited, she's not friendly so I figured she'd stall out if I went down to wait near her. So when I saw a bubble we went down. By the time I got my daughter in route and down there she'd delivered the first kid. I ran in and got the kid while my daughter got a towel. This kid is gorgeous! Pure white with some polka dots and they appear chamoisee. Just gorgeous! I was thrilled to discover of course that this beauty is in fact a :girl: . Yay!!! :stars: Secrets took to mommyhood very well and was immediately cleaning the baby. I bounced her because I knew she had to have two in there and I wanted to know what it felt like for another kid to be in there. Now I know. It was unquestionable, another kid is in there. She took her time cleaning the doeling and finally got down to pushing again and out slipped a gold kid with some white on it. A star, frosting, small belt on one side and a white mark on the other side leg. I was cleaning the face and my daughter said, "its a boy." Sure enough she was right. Funny because just a few moments before she'd asked me how I knew the white one was a doe. I told her about the vulva and pointed to Secrets and told her about the sack on the boys and pointed to one of the many bucklings we have running around. LOL So when I looked, sure enough, it was a :boy: . She is passing the placenta now and doing a great job of being a mom. I plan to take the doe in a couple days for a bottle baby. Not sure about the buck yet. I haven't decided fully whether or not I'll still sell Secrets either. Need to clip and view that udder. So we'll see. Shew.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Secrets Kidded!!!*

Congratulations on a very healthy delivery.... :girl: :boy: :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Secrets Kidded!!!*

congrats!!! Glad she did have a girl in there for yah! :leap: :stars:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Secrets Kidded!!!*

Congrats on the babies and a healthy, easy kidding!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Secrets Kidded!!!*

Doeling who will likely be named SGM RB Secret Keeper...

















Buckling who will likely be a wether since she's a first freshener...

























I may keep the doeling. Don't know for sure yet.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That doeling is adorable! The buckling is cute too. :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats on the new kids! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a flashy lil' girl! Her brother is a sweetie too


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Thank you everyone, sure makes getting better easier!*


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Love the ears on the buckling! Made me laugh. The does are cute too!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow that doeling is F-L-A-S-H-Y :shocked: 

Congrats on them both!!!


----------

